# Problem mit URL



## Guest (9. Dez 2003)

Um Dateien von einem bestimmten Host zu bekommen habe ich derzeit im Quelltext


```
base = getCodeBase();
host = base.getHost();
bpm_com = new bpm_communicator(host, base);
```

Um den Host variable zu machen und über Params bestimmen zu können hab ich folgendes versucht:


```
base = new URL("http://" + varhost + "/"); //neue Variante
bpm_com = new bpm_communicator(varhost, base);
```

allerdings kommt dabei folgender Fehler:


```
java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.net.SocketPermission 10.1.0.81:23 connect,resolve)

	at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)

	at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)

	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)

	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkConnect(Unknown Source)

	at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)

	at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)

	at java.net.Socket.<init>(Unknown Source)

	at java.net.Socket.<init>(Unknown Source)

	at bpm_communicator.<init>(bpm_communicator.java:1145)

	at xframe_all.<init>(xframe_all.java:34)

	at egui.init(egui.java:48)

	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)

	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)

someone requested connection to 10.1.0.81varhost: 10.1.0.81

kleiner Test varhost: 10.1.0.81

java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.net.SocketPermission 10.1.0.81:23 connect,resolve)

	at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)

	at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)

	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)

	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkConnect(Unknown Source)

	at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)

	at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)

	at java.net.Socket.<init>(Unknown Source)

	at java.net.Socket.<init>(Unknown Source)

	at bpm_communicator.<init>(bpm_communicator.java:1145)

	at xframe_all.<init>(xframe_all.java:34)

	at egui.init(egui.java:48)

	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)

	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```

was mach ich falsch bzw. wie bekomm ich das hinn??


----------



## me.toString (9. Dez 2003)

Ein Applet darf nicht auf andere Sourcen zugreifen !!! Es darf lediglich auf Dateien im eigenen Verzeichnis oder einem Unterverzeichnis sein ... auch keine andere URL !!!!


----------



## Guest (9. Dez 2003)

Wie funktioniert das dann bei den chatapplets, die connecten ja zu einem server, oder liegt das applet da immer auf dem server den es auch kontaktiert?


----------



## me.toString (10. Dez 2003)

Soweit ich weiss benutzen die Sockets bzw. RMI zur Kommunikation mit dem Server ... da hat man die Probleme dann nicht mehr. Und ausserdem darf das Applet dann ja Sourcen von der Seite laden, da das Applet ja selber da her kommt !!!


----------

